# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Column: Chemotherapie en haarverlies. De meest gestelde vragen

## Haarproblemen

*Valt bij chemotherapie het haar voortdurend uit?* 
Niet altijd. Dat is afhankelijk van de gebruikte ingredienten. De ingredienten die gebruikt worden bij kanker aan het spijsverteringskanaal veroorzaken over het algemeen geen haarverlies terwijl de stoffen die bij borstkanker worden gebruikt meestal wel haarverlies als uitvloeisel hebben. Het is ook van persoon tot persoon afwijkend. De ene hoofdhuid is er meer gevoelig voor dan de andere waardoor bij twee personen met dezelfde behandelwijze de uitkomst toch afwijkend kan zijn.

*Hoe komt het dat het haar uitvalt?*
Chemotherapiestoffen tegen kanker doden alle delende cellen of ze nu gezond of ziek zijn Ze gaan dus niet selectief te werk en gaan dus ook de activiteiten van de haarstamcellen in de haar follikel beschadigen. De reden hiervoor is dat in normale omstandigheden die haarstamcellen zich delen in zogenaamde daughter cells die voor de keratine in het haar zorgen. Met sommige anti- kankerstoffen wordt dit proces ineens gestopt waardoor het haar 2 tot 3 weken na de start van de behandeling uitvalt. Wel is het zo dat de stamcellen niet aangetast worden zodat aan het einde van de behandeling de haren nogmaals groeien

*Is het aanwenden van de koelhelm nuttig?*
Het basisbeginsel van de koelhelm is simpel. Door de kou trekken de bloedvaten in de hoofdhuid zich bijeen waardoor de anti-kankerstoffen daar minder in kunnen doordringen. Daardoor kan kaalhoofdigheid worden voorkomen of verminderd. Bij sommige behandelingen werkt het en bij andere weer niet. Het verplegend kader kan u daar meer over vertellen.

*Het haar laten bijknippen voor de behandeling?* 
Dat zal de haaruitval niet tegenhouden maar het is toch wel een goede tip. De haaruitval in kort haar lijkt dan minder. Een psychologisch effect dus. Als u van plan bent om tijdelijk een pruik te gaan dragen is het beter om het haar te laten bijknippen op het tijdstipdat u de pruik voor de eerste keer opzet. Ook is het zo dat het effect van een koelhelm beter is met kort haar. Zorg er wel voor om op tijd een pruik te bestellen omdat er doorgaans wat aan vermaakt moet worden. Een pruik helemaal op maat gemaakt duurt in de regel meer dan 6 weken en die tijd heeft u soms niet.

*Pijn aan de hoofdhuid tijdens de behandeling?* 
Dat heeft te maken met de giftige stoffen onder de huid. Om de spanning wat te verlichten mag de hoofdhuid zachtjes worden gemasseerd.

*Wanneer groeit het haar terug na de behandeling?* 
Dat hangt af van de gebruikte stoffen. Sommige stoffen worden door het lichaam snel verwijderd en begint de haargroei onmiddellijk. Bij andere stoffen duurt het langer waardoor haargroei ook wat langer uit kan blijven. Doorgaans echter is hernieuwde haargroei al na 4 weken al herkenbaar.

*Kan het dragen van een pruik de hergroei beïnvloeden?* 
Daar hoeft u niet angstig voor te zijn. De haarwerken van vandaag de dag zijn licht en laten de hoofdhuid ventileren zodat ze de haargroei die in de hoofdhuid under construction is niet dwarsbomen.

*Wat als het haar niet zo vlot groeit als vroeger?* 
Hoewel de hergroei bij de meeste mensen na de chemotherapie hetzelfde is als voor de behandeling kan het voorkomen dat de haargroei soms tijdelijk minder is. Je ziet dan: 
 Dunner haar 
 dunner geplant 
 Wit haar of deels wit haar 
 Krullend terwijl het allereerst stijl was 
 Stijl terwijl het eerst krullend was 
U hoeft desalniettemin niet ongerust te zijn Dit is maar tijdelijk. Gaandeweg aan wordt de structuur van het haar weer zoals het voor de behandeling was en ook de kleur keert weer terug.

*Wanneer kan ik mijn haar weer verven?* 
Als het haar weer 2 tot 3 centimeter lang is kunt u het weer kleuren. Aangeraden wordt wel om natuurlijke kleurstoffen te gebruiken zoals bijvoorbeeld hennaverf in plaats van chemische kleurstoffen. 

Deze informatie wordt u aangeboden door Hans J.Diks, Internet journalist over haarproblemen.

----------

